# Dipesh's homebrew wax - the next Supernatural?



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dipesh kindly sent me some of his homebrew wax to try so I thought I'd post up a mini-review of it.

As I understand it, the wax is an perfectly concocted blend of a number of commercially available premium and cheaper waxes, and I believe that it is very much Dipesh's first attempt at brewing a wax at home.

Here's a picture of it:










My first impressions were that it smells absolutely terrible, so much so that I could swear that one of my cats was actively hallucinating after smelling it. 

It's a hard, chalky wax that needed to be applied via damp appliactor as I wasn't going to apply it by hand as I couldn't guarantee whether or not I'd have much of my outer layer of skin intact at the end of it.

I applied it on the left upper quadrant of my test panel. Dodo Supernatural v.2 was later applied to the right upper quadrant.

Test panel suitably prepared with some Carlack68 NSC prior to application of wax:










Dipesh's homebrew spread very thickly but was quite oily in consistency:










Compared with the SN:










Both waxes buffed off very easily and without the need for any QD to be used. Dipesh's wax was very slightly darker than the SN, with the SN being slightly blingier in appearance. This hasn't come over well on the photo's I'm afraid. I suspect that this was due to the failing light:





































Beading shots:










Dipesh's homebrew:










Dodo SN:










Conclusion:

The experience turned out a lot better than I thought it would after I first smelled Dipesh's wax. It's ease of application and buffing off is as good as a number of other waxes I've tried and considerably better than many others.

The depth of shine it left is reminiscent of SV Onyx and some nice beading was evident when some water was misted on the panel.

All-in-all this is a good first effort and I've give 7.5 out of 10.

Nice one Dipesh. :thumb:

If only he could find a way of making it smell better ......


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, good work, Dipesh and ajc. Smell will simply be the solvent used in one or more of the original products (I'm guessing Colly or something).


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for the review. Customizing a blend of waxes that is suited to you is very intriguing and seems to be getting some great results with a bit of experimenting. I am going to start doing some of my own, most likely E-Zyme and RG55 as my first mix.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers Andy! I sent a v2 accross, see what you think?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Cheers Andy! I sent a v2 accross, see what you think?


Thanks mate.

Is it in a wooden pot?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

good effort chaps do a durabilty test if poss. would be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol! It's same pot from the lab where my brother works, just I've wrote v2 on it! 

I'm glad you noticed the colour darkening, I thought it was quite noticeable. It makes blacks and reds look super slick. 

I've not tested that one I've sent accross but be interested in what you think with regards to application, colour darkening and durability. 

Your probably wise not to apply by hand!!!


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

may i ask how you mix the different waxes together?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I'm glad you noticed the colour darkening, I thought it was quite noticeable. It makes blacks and reds look super slick.


This effect is normally found with products containing a lot of silicone oils.

No bad thing, as it can be quite a useful effect.

But are you aware of what is going into this hybrid or are you just stirring random waxes together?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Not really Dom. I had a product which I loved the look of but didn't last longer then 2 weeks on the car. 

Then I had something that lasted ages but didn't look as good. 

So after a bit of Reading (thanks Orca!) and how waxes react once they are re heated I picked these 2. 

I think people should know that my mix has got a fair bit of synthetic content in so that type of beading is expected, it just goes to show how good the SN wax actually is!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Next time we see each other Dom, I'm sure you can explain the technical aspect of what I've done! I think it would be interesting!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool, look forward to it


----------

